# Snake on the woodpile



## DaleZ (Dec 16, 2010)

My first post with a picture so it's both a test and a post. Took the tarp off and saw this sucker on the wood last year. Startled at first but then grabbed the camera so I could find out if it was venomous or not. Turned out to be an eastern milksnake.


----------



## iskiatomic (Dec 16, 2010)

Milk Snake or not................I hate snakes


KC


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 16, 2010)

cool.  We get garter snakes a fair bit- when they get in the kiln pile they keep moving down as I use the wood.  I keep thinking they'll get squished.


----------



## bigtall (Dec 16, 2010)

Eastern milk is great on corn flakes, but you gotta be careful milking those things.


----------



## wood spliter (Dec 17, 2010)

iskiatomic said:
			
		

> Milk Snake or not................I hate snakes
> 
> 
> KC


  I'm with you I just don't like snakes


----------



## CALJREICH (Dec 17, 2010)

Whoa looks dangerous to me. I don't know if a camera would be the first thing I'd grab. Nice pic.
What happend to it? Did it just leave?


----------



## btuser (Dec 17, 2010)

We get them all the time.  The first time I saw a non-garter snake I freaked out.  The milk snakes come in different colors and hues, so they almost all look different.


----------



## woodchip (Dec 17, 2010)

I'd rather meet a snake out in my garden than some drunken yob with a knife out in the street......


----------



## kenny chaos (Dec 17, 2010)

Glad it's a milksnake.  At first I thought you said milkshake.


----------



## buckstove (Dec 17, 2010)

A dead snake is a good snake.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 17, 2010)

Here's one I found when I was moving some galvanized roofing. They look and sound dangerous but aren't. They will even shake their tail like a rattler.


----------



## WOODplay (Dec 17, 2010)

buckstove said:
			
		

> A dead snake is a good snake.



Yes, Now where is that axe when you NEED one!


----------



## mhearts (Dec 17, 2010)

Why are you standing so far away to take the picture.  I can barely see the thing


----------



## DaleZ (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm no snake lover myself, I tried to pick it up with a stick to throw it over the bank but it slithered off and got away.  They look a lot like cottonmouths or water-moccasins from what I've read.


----------



## esuitt (Dec 18, 2010)

Found little gartar snakes out in the garden and then this past summer our son had a 4 ft black rat snake in his room trying to crawl out the window. His room is on the 2nd floor! Still trying to figure how this thing got past the dogs.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 18, 2010)

WOODplay said:
			
		

> buckstove said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't understand the need to kill harmless critters.


----------



## jeromehdmc (Dec 18, 2010)

I have a friend that lives in the country. A few winters back he found a couple black snakes in the dug out "basement" and killed them. Right after that he was infested with field mice. Now he keeps any snakes he finds down there.


----------

